# Old School PKA fights



## IcemanSK (Oct 28, 2008)

Just for fun, I thought I'd post a few from Youtube. Man, I miss this!





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncwn5GgiDqw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssoqdp3m9es&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsZpZQK_jaw&feature=related


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea it is nice seeing these old clips and these great people fighting.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 31, 2008)

I will be at the Iceman amateur kickboxing event tomoorrow night in Hull Quebec. Jean-Yves still promotes kickboxing throughout Ontario and Quebec.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 31, 2008)

frank raud said:


> I will be at the Iceman amateur kickboxing event tomoorrow night in Hull Quebec. Jean-Yves still promotes kickboxing throughout Ontario and Quebec.


 
Theriault is one fighter I've always wanted to meet. I got my ring name (hence my user name) from him. My trainer said, "it's surely not because you fight like him: but you look a bit like him."

Please let us know how it was!


----------



## Brian Jones (Nov 1, 2008)

While I like the UFC, I miss the days of the PKA, and the WKA which allowed leg kicks. Just the thought of fighters like Wallace, Urquidez, Jackson, Smith, Lewiss brings a smile to my face. Or reminds me how old I'm getting!

Brian Jones


----------

